# What is needed for USB type C support?

## filoo

I have a laptop HP HP ENVY x360 Convertible/81AD, BIOS F.23 12/28/2016 and I would like to have USB C supported (especially charging and display). I bought a Kensington USB-C Universal Dock 60W SD4600P. When connecting I get only all of the standard USB features (HUB, Ethernet, soundcard) - no charging, no external displays detected.

I've built mainline kernel 4.12.14 myself. Which options am I missing (or is USB C fully supported as of today)?

Thank you

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 5904 (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 5916 (rev 02)

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Skylake Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 02)

00:13.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: Intel Corporation Device 9d35 (rev 21)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 21)

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem (rev 21)

00:15.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 21)

00:15.1 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 21)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI #1 (rev 21)

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 21)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9d13 (rev f1)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9d58 (rev 21)

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21)

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 9d71 (rev 21)

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus (rev 21)

01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 61)

02:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS522A PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

kernel config https://pastebin.com/7Hn27bDT

----------

## fedeliallalinea

See here

----------

## filoo

This helped a little. I have added PCI hotplugging and all possible Intel drivers.

When I plug in the dock I get (there is also a keyboard and trackball connected to it):

```

[  386.771186] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 17 using xhci_hcd

[  386.939728] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=047d, idProduct=8021

[  386.939734] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  386.939738] usb 1-3: Product: K38231_01

[  386.939741] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Kensington

[  386.939744] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: B1720A000586

[  386.940435] hub 1-3:1.0: USB hub found

[  386.940473] hub 1-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

[  387.043189] usb 2-4: new SuperSpeed USB device number 8 using xhci_hcd

[  387.055730] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=047d, idProduct=8022

[  387.055736] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  387.055739] usb 2-4: Product: K38231_01

[  387.055742] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Kensington

[  387.055745] usb 2-4: SerialNumber: B1720A000586

[  387.056599] hub 2-4:1.0: USB hub found

[  387.056844] hub 2-4:1.0: 4 ports detected

[  387.329071] usb 2-4.1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 9 using xhci_hcd

[  387.341631] usb 2-4.1: New USB device found, idVendor=047d, idProduct=8024

[  387.341635] usb 2-4.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  387.341637] usb 2-4.1: Product: K38231_02

[  387.341640] usb 2-4.1: Manufacturer: Kensington

[  387.341642] usb 2-4.1: SerialNumber: B1720A000586

[  387.342668] hub 2-4.1:1.0: USB hub found

[  387.342705] hub 2-4.1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[  387.441203] usb 1-3.1: new high-speed USB device number 18 using xhci_hcd

[  387.517714] usb 1-3.1: New USB device found, idVendor=047d, idProduct=8023

[  387.517719] usb 1-3.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  387.517722] usb 1-3.1: Product: K38231_02

[  387.517724] usb 1-3.1: Manufacturer: Kensington

[  387.517726] usb 1-3.1: SerialNumber: B1720A000586

[  387.518423] hub 1-3.1:1.0: USB hub found

[  387.518465] hub 1-3.1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[  387.617344] usb 2-4.1.1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 10 using xhci_hcd

[  387.636387] usb 2-4.1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=04b4, idProduct=3610

[  387.636392] usb 2-4.1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  387.636395] usb 2-4.1.1: Product: K38231_03

[  387.636397] usb 2-4.1.1: Manufacturer: Kensington

[  387.636400] usb 2-4.1.1: SerialNumber: 00B1720A000586

[  387.793192] usb 1-3.1.2: new full-speed USB device number 19 using xhci_hcd

[  387.871938] usb 1-3.1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=08bb, idProduct=2912

[  387.871944] usb 1-3.1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  387.871947] usb 1-3.1.2: Product: USB audio CODEC

[  387.871950] usb 1-3.1.2: Manufacturer: Burr-Brown from TI

[  387.934179] usb 1-3.3: new full-speed USB device number 20 using xhci_hcd

[  387.969944] ax88179_178a 2-4.1.1:1.0 eth0: register 'ax88179_178a' at usb-0000:00:14.0-4.1.1, Cypress GX3 SuperSpeed to Gigabit Ethernet Controller, 34:99:71:00:83:35

[  387.987577] ax88179_178a 2-4.1.1:1.0 enp0s20f0u4u1u1: renamed from eth0

[  387.994871] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s20f0u4u1u1: link is not ready

[  388.013276] usb 1-3.3: New USB device found, idVendor=04b4, idProduct=5217

[  388.013277] usb 1-3.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  388.013278] usb 1-3.3: Product: Billboard Device

[  388.013278] usb 1-3.3: Manufacturer: Cypress Semiconductor

[  388.013279] usb 1-3.3: SerialNumber: 0001

[  388.015787] hid-generic 0003:04B4:5217.000B: hiddev96,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Cypress Semiconductor Billboard Device] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.3/input1

[  388.075165] usb 1-3.1.3: new low-speed USB device number 21 using xhci_hcd

[  388.159557] usb 1-3.1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=047d, idProduct=2048

[  388.159562] usb 1-3.1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  388.159565] usb 1-3.1.3: Product: Kensington Eagle Trackball

[  388.159567] usb 1-3.1.3: Manufacturer: Primax

[  388.165002] input: Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3.1/1-3.1.3/1-3.1.3:1.0/0003:047D:2048.000C/input/input22

[  388.217578] hid-generic 0003:047D:2048.000C: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.1.3/input0

[  388.281115] usb 1-3.1.4: new low-speed USB device number 22 using xhci_hcd

[  388.324128] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s20f0u4u1u1: link is not ready

[  388.379868] usb 1-3.1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=04d9, idProduct=1702

[  388.379873] usb 1-3.1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  388.379876] usb 1-3.1.4: Product: USB Keyboard

[  388.379878] usb 1-3.1.4: Manufacturer:  

[  388.391214] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3.1/1-3.1.4/1-3.1.4:1.0/0003:04D9:1702.000D/input/input23

[  388.443998] hid-generic 0003:04D9:1702.000D: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.1.4/input0

[  388.459557] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3.1/1-3.1.4/1-3.1.4:1.1/0003:04D9:1702.000E/input/input24

[  388.511680] hid-generic 0003:04D9:1702.000E: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3.1.4/input1

```

It is still detecting it as a regular hub. External display is not working thru the dock.

I have run lshw and the only unclaimed driver left is:

```

 *-power UNCLAIMED

       description: OEM Define 1

       product: OEM Define 5

       vendor: OEM Define 2

       physical id: 2

       version: OEM Define 6

       serial: OEM Define 3

       capacity: 75mWh

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

What dock you use?

----------

## filoo

Kensington USB-C Universal Dock 60W SD4600P as mentioned in the first post. Dock works fine on Windows with an external screen.

----------

